# Welcome to Texas - new ND Buckling



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

I cannot think Nicki of Smithurmonds Dairy Goats for allowing this little boy to come live with me in Texas. He is settling in fine and eating like a horse LOL. I let him out in the big yard today to get some running around time 

His registered name is Smithurmonds Warrior's Honor and were looking for a call name  Maybe Honor but sounds "stuffy" according to hubby, who by the way paid him a huge compliment "he's cool looking" hahahahahahahaha. That's a compliment from him <snicker> :laugh:



















Margaret


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wowzas...look at all those spots! He is cool looking! :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new boy - he is flashy for sure!!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I want some babies from him for sure.Im only about 40 minutes form you so let me know.LOL His coloring is exceptional!!!!!! LOVE HIM!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Wow! He is beautiful! His moonspots are absolutely gorgeous! You have a very nice buckling.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

boy, I was typing WAY too fast LOL
I meant I cannot THANK Nicki enough LOL
still must be tired from the drive back to TX hahahahahahahaha


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow he is handsome! Love his spots!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful goat!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have his dam's half brother...love the pedigree behind your boy. :thumb: He looks great and the spots are awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! He looks great!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Ooooooh! Pretty! Wish I was close enough to breed him to my doeling when she is old enough!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! He's awesome looking!

Deb Mc


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

You got a moldy looking boy there! lol :laugh: That's what I call moon spots. lol They look like mold to me. Haha I love him, he looks great! I bet he will complement your does well...


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he is quite the character 

Destree, I must never let my hubby see this post or he will be calling my new boy, Moldy :laugh: 

we certainly hope he will blend well with my girls down the road !

now to get a website built ... been saying that for years .. but this time I mean it :ROFL:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Destree,
I have one of Bling's daughters by Miracle and she will be bred to "Moldy" next year, so we can see how they cross 

Tempo is my sweetest girl and I can do anything with her as long as I do NOT try and close her in a milk stand. She will stand for me doing anything with her and LOVES LOVES LOVES being brushed. She was horribly offended the one and only time I closed the head catch on her and I learned MY lesson well ;-)


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh that is cool! I would love to see pictures if you have any! My email is [email protected] I love Bling! She is a sweet girl and she passes on great personalities to her kids. She is on my never sell list too lol, and I have seen some of her daughters and they all have wonderful mammeries, so I am sure your girl does!


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh! I didn't see this thread until just now. You're so welcome Margaret! It was really nice meeting you and I know he's going to have a great home.  I can't WAIT to see what he produces for you! We are so pleased with his dam and twin sister.

Nicki


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow... All I can say is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: I what him!!!!!! :lovey: He is so proud looking!  And his spots are just to die for!!!! A BIG congrats!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

Lost Prairie- we just received confirmation through BioTracking that his dam (www.smithurmonds.com/sandy) is bred to our moonspotted buck Thunderhill A Merlot (www.smithurmonds.com/merlot). Due late September and now accepting reservations... hint hint. :shades:


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

Let's see him clipped Margaret! :shades:

Here's his twin sister- Smithurmonds Painted Pony


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I could. He is SOOOOO pretty!  But I just bought two goats from Old Mountian Farm and a miniature horse and have no $ left  I really wish I could though. :sigh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Love him! So you drove to get him and that went ok? Did you bring him back in a carrier in the back of a vehicle or did you use a trailer? I am curious as I am hoping to get an new goat next year that will need transport :dance: 

I love your boy he is very pretty!!

I sure hope "moldy" does not turn into his call name :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...his sister looks very nice!


----------



## SmithurmondHomestead (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Kylee!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What a handsome buck!!! I'm jealous and wished you lived closer to service my ND does haha. His colors are unbelievable! Congrats!


----------

